# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  CheckBox True da renklendirme alanı belirleme

## ILHAREF

Aşağıda ki koda CheckBox True olduğunda CheckBox ın olduğu satır "A13:R13" kadar renklendirmeyi nasıl yapabilirim ayrıca "R13" KONTROL EDİLDİ yazısını h?creye nasıl yazdırabilirim. Haliyle bu işlemi de sayfada bulunan b?t?n CheckBox larda olması gerekiyor. İlgileriniz i?in şimdiden teşekk?r ediyorum.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## alansidman

*Code Tags Added*
Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum RULES. Use code tags around code. 

Posting code between  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Highlight your code and click the # icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found  at http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html



(*I have added them for you today.  Please take a few minutes to read all Forum Rules and comply in the future.)*

However, if you continue to not use code tags, you can expect to have your thread BLOCKED until you add them yourself.

----------

